# Seeking Roleplayers in the Denver/Boulder Area



## Azlan (Jan 17, 2003)

We're a small group of three players and a DM, looking for another player or two to join us. We play every other week. For now, we're playing every other Sunday afternoon, but that could change to every other Friday night, or to every other Saturday afternoon or night. (That is, if the group decides we even need to make a change. It depends on the needs of the group, as a whole.)

We are all experienced and mature players. The age range of our group is mid 20s to late 30s. We have been a somewhat laid back group, not being "in character" fulltime during gameplay. However, with this next go-round we are going to try getting more into the drama of the setting and the storyline.

Our latest campaign uses 3rd Edition D&D. It takes place in the Dalelands and the Moonsea area of the Forgotten Realms, with the main antagonists consisting of the Zhentarim and the Drow. (Could it be that the Black Network and the Dark Elves are now in league with each other... ?!) The player characters are around 6th level. We plan to either continue this campaign, or to start a new one, using the Birthright setting.

We are also interested in the GURPS, Ars Magica, Mage: The Sorcerers Crusade, and Vampire: The Dark Ages roleplaying systems. When using those systems (or some composite thereof), we like to play short-term campaigns set in mythical, quasi-historical Europe. One such campaign was set in the early Renaissance, shortly after the apex of the Black Plague. We're thinking about starting another one; this one set in the British Isles, during the Celtic era. We'll call that one "Twilight of the Gods", as the many pagan gods lose their followers to the One True God, and all the conflict and plot hooks that entails.

If you live in the Denver/Boulder area, and you're interested in joining us, let us know by posting a reply here!


----------



## starwolf (Jan 21, 2003)

I might be interested if the game was strictly on Sundays.

(I have  long term group on fridays)


----------

